# Nevermind



## BSD-Kitsune (Apr 29, 2018)

REdacted


----------



## Sensucht94 (Apr 30, 2018)

Usually FreeBSD users are power users; I mean even I, as a low-level competence one, know  how to use  poudriere, synth, jails, portmaster etc...many users come here fron Linux  or Solaris and  are experienced enough already to go read a man page; a true noob on the other hand would rather look for binary packages at first. I think the only true use case for you proposal would be companies runninhg servers and seeking out some kind of warranty capable of minimizing the chance of system/network break. If you could present them with customized  binaries with at least the 99,5% odds  of working flawlessly, then 20$ would be the bare minimum to pay on return monthly for such a professional service


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 30, 2018)

I guess you mean something like THIS?


----------

